# Is there a fly spray or wipe that is not chemical ?



## pasohorsegal (Sep 26, 2012)

I have a allergy to most chemical sprays and I need to find something to spray or wipe on my cow and horses  for flies .I have tried most home mixtures that have been sugested in the past and they dont work..Does  anyone have an idea?

www.horsetalessalestips.blogspot.com


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 26, 2012)

Citronella might work.  Lemon grass?  Basil.


----------



## Alice Acres (Sep 26, 2012)

EQyss Marigold Spray:
http://www.theoriginalhorsetackcomp...rigold-Natural-Spray-p/wy-eq-marigold-4oz.htm

I've used it on my dogs and llama - works great, even for black biting flies.
I got mine at my local TSC.


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 26, 2012)

I will try that as well.  I hate those black biting flies.


----------



## greybeard (Sep 26, 2012)

TSC carries some organic non-chemical stuff for spraying or pouring on a cattle rub. I don't remember what it is or what it's called but I saw it in there last time I was getting permetrin for my cattle rub. It wasn't cheap--I do remember that.


----------



## pasohorsegal (Sep 27, 2012)

Ok I'll look into it .  Any sugestions will be noted! Thanks

www.horsetalessalestips.blogspot.com


----------

